
My workout routine after 10 years of iteration - kidsil
https://www.kidsil.net/2018/07/my-workout-routine/
======
_Schizotypy
After 10 years, no mention of periodization? That's a bit sad.

~~~
kidsil
I've been focusing on cutting time while keeping a good level of overall
fitness (Muscle, Core, Cardio, Flexibility).

Can you give me an example of periodization? perhaps I have some data I can
collect to give you what you're looking for.

~~~
_Schizotypy
[https://www.unm.edu/~lkravitz/Article%20folder/periodization...](https://www.unm.edu/~lkravitz/Article%20folder/periodization.html)
[https://breakingmuscle.com/fitness/a-simple-guide-to-
periodi...](https://breakingmuscle.com/fitness/a-simple-guide-to-
periodization-for-strength-training) [https://barbend.com/3-most-common-types-
periodization-when-t...](https://barbend.com/3-most-common-types-
periodization-when-to-use-them/)

My comment was based on surprise that after 10 years of training you have yet
to incorporate any sort of periodization considering it is a cornerstone of
sport science.

